# Snow



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

They really are useless, a few inches of snow and Americans just give up and stay at home :roll:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes unlike us who rely on the inefficiencies of the rail and road clearing system to ensure that we have random bank holidays every couple of years while the press goes into a two day frenzy about why we are not more like Canada/Switzerland/Norway. :lol:


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

I get really annoyed at our 'frenzy' at the slightest interference to routine life.
Its WEATHER for goodness sake, Deal with it !!!!

I usually turn off the TV in anger.


Now, when I was a lad.....................( etc )


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

They make 'em a bit tougher up't North -


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It took me a few seconds to work out what the "sticks" were in the photo - then I realised it wasn't a picture of somebody's garden. :wink: 

But really! 15" of snow in less than 24hours and they just stay at home - wusses. :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I saw some snow yesterday. It was on top of a mountain about 30 miles away.

I said to the wife, is there anymore ice cubes left and could you fetch the sun block I think I'm done this side!

Oh come on you lot, you've all got motorhomes, southern Europe awaits you.
Give snow the finger and help Spain and Portugal sort their debits out!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *KeithChesterfield Wrote: *They make 'em a bit tougher up't North -


No way is she a Geordie lass! Way too many clothes!

Ah nights on the quayside in Newcastle eh?  Seems a distant memory now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some of us are actually braving it up here  

In Tarbert for tonight, ferry across to Arran tomorrow If they don't cancel it again. 50mph gusts and they have a duvet day. Pussies. ..


----------

